

A Source of Over-Abstraction – Or DRY Isn't Free - crazy_geek
https://drew.thecsillags.com/DRY-Isnt-Free/

======
AnimalMuppet
Taking DRY too far can wind up "compressing" your code (think LZW or some
such). That's not going to improve readability...

